# kq 700 being laggy and dies from any water help!



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

Quad is a 2005 king quad 700... All stock except for vampire tires and a warn winch...

First off I put a new plug and air filter in yesterday, all went well... *So I'm riding today and in a mud hole / trench and I'm in 4x4 locked up moving along and it seems like high gear is real laggy... *So it's *about 3/4 the way through and cross a spot that slings me to the right and up the wall a little so I stop and am about to back up and the quad dies. At this point the whole left side of my quad is under water lol almost to the air box and it's at a 45degree angle... I'm stuck, and the quad won't start. So my friend I'm Riding with pulls me out... Quad doesn't want to start.. Turns over and over and over... Finally starts...put it in gear and dies instantly when I go to hit the gas... Does this for about 15 mins. So I let it run for out ten mins and seems to let me drive off. On we go... Go to another spot half as deep, no need for 4x4 and again it cuts out after like a foot of driving in the water. I kind of dove it but the radiator wasn't even under when it died... The whole time I feel like high gear is sluggish so I try out low... Strong as always... Seemed a little better in the water but would still die if I dove fast and splashed up the front... Now I'm sure there is no way the water is in the air box when I do this cause frankly I'm not deep at all...

Needless to say my riding experience went way different for the rest of the day because I couldn't really attempt any holes that even needed 4x4... *

Any ideas? :bigeyes:


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Did you put any dielectric grease on the new plug? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

Nope, wanted to but couldn't find it and it was late last night... Could it be that simple?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Certainly could be. without that grease the boot can water/moisture inside and would act exactly as you say. Sluggish, slight miss, and would take several minutes to dry out before it runs right again. Grease it up and let us know if that fixed it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

I will grab some tomorrow on the way home. Unfortunately I don't really have a test mud hole anywhere close lol. 45 min drive to the orv park


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

You can try spraying it with a water hose to try and simulate the issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

Ya lol not as much fun though


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

I fully get that it would cause some of the problems, but confuses me as to why low gear was still real responsive


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Low Gear ratio change allows the bike to rev up and turn easier with less load. You may have other issues but I'd start with the plug grease and go from there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok, I'll try splashing it with the hose. And I'm going to pull my cvt cover off and check out everything under there. I'll be making a snorkel kit for it this week so that will help keep it dry and make sure the belt doesn't slip


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

jus about bet the farm its ur plug getting wet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That, and check all your carb vents/boots, if it's a carbed model.


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> That, and check all your carb vents/boots, if it's a carbed model.


Fuel injected


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sounds like waters getting in ya box since ur not snorked. I'd put die electric grease to. I never had this problem
Before and I dip my bike upto the Pod deep at times. But any hole I go in I'm
In low. I only use high when at speed. Low has better power


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, I've been working some crazy hours this week so I haven't been ablemtomtouch it, but Saturday I then I will be doing all my work I think. Going to dielectric grease everything and also work on my snorkel. 

Should I replace my spark plug again? And what plug u guys using?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm using e3 plug


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

An update. After being stuck working crazy hours I was finally able to install all my stuff and dielectric grease up my plug and she never turned off or lacked power of any kind. Thanks guys


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Tkn19s said:


> An update. After being stuck working crazy hours I was finally able to install all my stuff and dielectric grease up my plug and she never turned off or lacked power of any kind. Thanks guys


Good deal. Glad that got you fixed up. Love the easy fixes lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> Good deal. Glad that got you fixed up. Love the easy fixes lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Me too lol. Plus my test run was with my new Law2s and lift so I was praying it fixed the problem cause I was pretty excited for the new setup :flames:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

post a pic of this bad boy witht he new law 2s and everything. attached is a pic of my king with law 2s. love these tires


----------



## Tkn19s (Jul 24, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> post a pic of this bad boy witht he new law 2s and everything. attached is a pic of my king with law 2s. love these tires


Mine


----------

